# How much into the fandom are you?



## Supertoaster (Jan 23, 2009)

on a scale of 1 to 10 I have to say 7.5. I love to draw anthro (yes its clean) and I dont mind other furries. In fact one of my best friends got me into the whole fandom. I just couldnt do the whole fursuiting thing though. I wouldnt mind putting on ears and a tail, or even facepaint and such. Just the fursuit thing is what I find on the "con" side of it. 

Btw, If there are those who would take offense to this then I apologies. I just had to see if others shared the same opinion about this matter.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd say I'm about the same. I like drawing furries, and I like looking at furry art. However I don't fursuit nor do I show I'm a furry IRL. >_<


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 23, 2009)

7 aswell, i love the community and art, and i generally talk to other furs alot and draw myself, but i have never been to a con or meet so -3 for me


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 23, 2009)

Not extremely. I don't fursuit nor do I want to, I don't draw, I've never been to a convention... I call myself a furry because I liked characters like Bugs Bunny as a child because of an affinity with anthropomorphic animals that I hold to this day.


----------



## Roxa (Jan 23, 2009)

100% I am a full fledged Fur, I am currently in the process of buying my Fursuit and I NEVER leave home without my collar...my animals are in-tune with me in certain ways... as in the flock to me and usually surround me...right now I have a dog at my feet on the couch, one on the floor 2 more on the couch beside me and the cat is on my lap trying to direct my attention from the keyboard...I live and breathe Furry :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 23, 2009)

Around 7-8. I want a fursuit. Well. Feathersuit.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Two or a three.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 23, 2009)

Roxa said:


> 100% I am a full fledged Fur, I am currently in the process of buying my Fursuit and I NEVER leave home without my collar...my animals are in-tune with me in certain ways... as in the flock to me and usually surround me...right now I have a dog at my feet on the couch, one on the floor 2 more on the couch beside me and the cat is on my lap trying to direct my attention from the keyboard...I live and breathe Furry :3


People like this make me become more and more distant from the fandom everyday.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 23, 2009)

All I know is that it's high enough to know that I'm in desperate need of a life.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 23, 2009)

8-ish.
I draw, pornpornporn, I'd go to a con and fursuit for shits 'n giggles, but probably wouldn't like being stuck in a building with the Furry fandom as I've found a lot of people here are irritating, quite plainly. Especially the ones that speak like lolcats, have "Masters", refer to thier "Masters" all the time, and think it is necessary to "Come out" as a furry to thier friends and family.
You guys
Most of you
Make me *RAGE*.
The first time I came to this forum it made me want to pull my hair out; I'm not sure why I kept coming here.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 23, 2009)

about 4 
got a general interest in the fandom.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 23, 2009)

Hold on a sec here - who's to say that any one of those things makes you more or less "into" the fandom.  Whether someone wants to fursuit or not is a matter of personal tastes and preferences, not whether they are more or less into being "furry".  Good gods... remember how incredibly broad the definition of "furry" is!

You're as furry as you want to be, whatever that is.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2009)

pi/10

Or something.

Postcount + 1


----------



## haynari (Jan 23, 2009)

Well. I post on the forums, I love animals (in a non beastiality way), I wear a tail quite often and am going to buy ears soon, I like the social aspect. so you tell me? I'd guess a 6ish?


----------



## Roxa (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Roxa* 

 
_100% I am a full fledged Fur, I am currently in the process of buying my Fursuit and I NEVER leave home without my collar...my animals are in-tune with me in certain ways... as in the flock to me and usually surround me...right now I have a dog at my feet on the couch, one on the floor 2 more on the couch beside me and the cat is on my lap trying to direct my attention from the keyboard...I live and breathe Furry :3_

TheGreatCrusader: People like this make me become more and more distant from the fandom everyday.

Then do it.. no one said you had to be a Fur! No one said you had to like the fact that I am happy being who I am...and NO ONE ASKED for you to make a comment on me!


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 23, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> People like this make me become more and more distant from the fandom everyday.



That's pretty judgmental and... all-around not nice to say.

I don't understand why someone's enthusiasm for furry things would deter you from the fandom.  Fanaticism is unnerving, but all she expressed was her love for her pets, a desire to fursuit, and attachment to collars.

If someone said they reject all things un-furry and that all of humanity is grossly inferior to animals... I would back away slowly.  But I'm glad to hear when people are passionate about things and when something is an important part of their life -- furry or otherwise.

Anyway...

I'd say I'm around a 7.  I've been doing furry art for just about my whole life; long before I found the fandom.  I like fursuits, but I do not own one and have no immediate intention of getting one.  My love for computers (particularly all things Unix-related [except macs]) comes before my interest in the furry fandom.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2009)

well... im no furry but i like the artwork, imo fursuiters are awesome to look at and id even go to a convention if one happend to be hold near my area^^
so id say 2-3, maybe a 4


----------



## Cearux (Jan 23, 2009)

I give my self a 5 maybe. I like the art, music, and the artists who make it. Also the generally humorous communities. I don't go around in public shouting out that I'm a furry but if someone asks, I'll let them know... I could wear a collar but choose not because those things are not really fun to wear in my opinion


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> pi/10
> 
> Or something.
> 
> Postcount + 1



2*e/10

I like furry porn, I write furry porn.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 23, 2009)

At most, a 5. 

Can't really say, though.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 23, 2009)

maybe a 2 or 3, but ig uess i'm tiring. Really it would be more then that cuz i draw it sometimes. I like the art of it, not just because it's furry or not.  The porn is very interesting.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 23, 2009)

7/10 i guess, since i haven't went to any meet, cons or what ever, will eventualy go, but once i finish high school and be 18+ lol, i do want a suit xD


----------



## Jack (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd have to say an 8.
I genuinely enjoy being a part of this fandom.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 23, 2009)

7.9/10 for the fandom, 9/10 for anything fur, were, or spirit.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 23, 2009)

I am in a weird spot: i say 7. The "fandom" is more than just a hobby for me, but its not a "lifestyle" either. Its just a part of me. I have always wanted to be an Anthropomorphic animal-being, ever since I was 4. It wasn't a choice for me, its just me. I don't claim to be a therian though, I am not actually a wolf spirit in a humans body. I just think that this is important to me. I would like to wear a collar, but probably later as I am too self-conscious of myself at the moment.

Also, some people WANT to tell their parents/friends/family they are furry because they 1. Dont want it to come up accidently, therefore making your parents think your a bestiailty freak, and 2. They just want someone in real life to talk too. Neither of those are bad reasons, and those who choose to do as such should not be disciminated against.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 23, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> 7.9/10 for the fandom, 9/10 for anything fur, were, or spirit.


Scratch that.


elidolente said:


> I am in a weird spot: i say 7. The "fandom" is more than just a hobby for me, but its not a "lifestyle" either. Its just a part of me. I have always wanted to be an Anthropomorphic animal-being, ever since I was 4. It wasn't a choice for me, its just me. I don't claim to be a therian though, I am not actually a wolf spirit in a humans body. I just think that this is important to me. I would like to wear a collar, but probably later as I am too self-conscious of myself at the moment.
> 
> Also, some people WANT to tell their parents/friends/family they are furry because they 1. Dont want it to come up accidently, therefore making your parents think your a bestiailty freak, and 2. They just want someone in real life to talk too. Neither of those are bad reasons, and those who choose to do as such should not be disciminated against.


^^^ this.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Two or a three.


Probably this. 

I like the art but that's about it. No fursuits, no furry accessories, no roleplaying, and I'm pretty sure I dislike most of the furry community. Forcing me to a furcon would probably be the most effective way of killing me.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 23, 2009)

Dude, you want a true furry? I'm your man! I have a tail here at home and I plan on making a full suit eventually. I just need the materials.....I love the Art and am one of the artists in this fandom. I love talking to all you guys. When I'm feeling down or bored, talking to my friends on here helps me a lot. Love you guys! All of you. Like my brothers and sisters!


----------



## Doug (Jan 23, 2009)

5 or 6/10 for me. I love the art, literature, music, and the culture. I even draw furry art a lot now (I used to think that I sucked at drawing, but now... I don't).

 I hope I will be able to go to FurFright 2009 (The only furcon near where I live). I would have to tell my parents everything though, since I'd need a ride... 

No one really knows that I'm a furry, not even my parents. No one really NEEDS to know anyway. ESPECIALLY when a LOT of my friends are /b/tards (first thing one of my friends asked me: "Are you a furfag?". I said "No"). 

   I just consider it a hobby. NOT a lifestyle.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 23, 2009)

It'll be a lifestyle for me though. I want at least one fursuit made by myself! I trust my mom enough to ask her for a little assistance.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 23, 2009)

I say 5. I'm a half-furry, I guess.

On furry sites, I'm totally furry. In real life, and non-furry sites, I'm strictly neutral towards furries.

I've never told anyone in real life about my furriness, and I've only told a few non-furries, maybe 3 or 4, on the other websites I visit. I've never been to a convention, furmeet, or anything like that, although I'd like to. I don't know any RL furries. I haven't drawn any art, either, and that MSPaint picture doesn't count. 

I don't have a suit, ears, tail, or any other kind of furry merchandise. Suits are too expensive, and I'd feel silly with ears and a tail, oddly enough.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 23, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> You're as furry as you want to be, whatever that is.



This.  (note to self, stop stalking ToeClaws  ) 

Hell, I remember when alt.fan.furry scrolled by on the new newsgroup list on TRN and I went...."Oh, really?"

I love the art, the passion, the vitality.  I don't (can't) draw to save my soul, so I live vicariously through FA and FAF.  But I've always had a connection to the fandom, even when I didn't know what it was.

I'm about a 7.5.  If the fandom folded tomorrow, I'd grieve, but I'd get on with life.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the art. I find some of the...darker imagery pretty good, I know an intermediate knowledge of the fandom and have a fursona.


I'd say 20%. maybe less.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd probably say a 6 or a 7.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know.  ._.  I draw porn and chat with other furries, but that's about it... so 5/10?


----------



## Cody Von King (Jan 24, 2009)

1/10
nuff said


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm a 2^3 out of 10

I would say I'm a step below a lifestyler. I draw anthro art and interact with other furries on the net. Haven't been to a con but I want to go to one. I want to make a fursuit (Partial to start with and eventually make a full one). Even when I do get a suit I wouldn't call myself a lifestyler because I don't eat, sleep, breath furry. I have a life outside the fandom.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd say.. a 3. 
I draw clean Anthropomophic art. OMG LOLZ.
I'm not a furry, as I don't regard myself as one. I have a character to represent myself (not a "fursona") I never go to cons and I don't own a fursuit of anything furry related. :U ololol.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I draw clean Anthropomophic art. OMG LOLZ.



Immidiately give back you're furry passcard!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd say i'm 100% furry. Ever sinse I was little I drew animals (only animals). I went around howling, barking, and even roaring like a lion (was able to scare lot of kids that way). When ever I would play house with kids I was always their pet. Once I got old enough to work with scissors and other craft supplies I made paper animal heads to wear. I learned about the fandom in 2005 from an anti-fur (my now ex). I told him about how much I loved animals (not in a sexual way) and he said "you aren't one of those furries are you?". I got curious then and looked up what a furry was. I wasn't surprised when the description (minus the steryotypes) was me all the way.
I draw the art, write the stories, and would love to fursuit. I have made a partial on my own but hope to buy a full suit someday. I don't want to go to any conventions until I have a suit, because I feel I can be more open and hyper when people don't see "me". If I lived somewhere where I could have pets I would have as many as I could handle.

So yea...I'm full-fledged furry.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Immidiately give back you're furry passcard!



*sob*...okey >: *hands back*


----------



## dwolv (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm pretty low maybe like a 3. But now it's going up lol. I got a "fursona" found myself in a few furry chats frequently. Big-time furry is not quite my cup of tea though it's just a social a thing mostly for the art.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> *sob*...okey >: *hands back*



...I... That is... Oh screw it, I guess we can overlook it this one time >.>


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I'd say.. a 3.
> I draw clean Anthropomophic art. OMG LOLZ.
> I'm not a furry, as I don't regard myself as one. I have a character to represent myself (not a "fursona") I never go to cons and I don't own a fursuit of anything furry related. :U ololol.



Pretty much this, although I'd call myself a one.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so glad you people agree with me. XD
I was afraid some of you might go "hunt down that no-fur!! graaah!" xD

*Is happy with her pass*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I'm so glad you people agree with me. XD
> I was afraid some of you might go "hunt down that no-fur!! graaah!" xD
> 
> *Is happy with her pass*



Come on, you're a girl... Not like there's a excess of females here. It would be stupid of us. XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

oh of course. chasing away all left over females would be indeed silly.
Most of your are bi anyway. 
Gays wouldn't care. but Bi's (and straight guys, but I fear they are a minority in the furry community) would like some female companion around


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> and straight guys, but I fear they are a minority in the furry community



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=31907&highlight=sexuality
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34150&highlight=sexuality
Seriously >.>


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh wow.. that surprised.. me.. !!  thanks man, I totally didn't know. But that's possibly because all of my "furry friends" are male and bi. XD
Okey, but maybe the bi males are just more heard. I don't know, I always got the impression that most of them were Bi.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Oh wow.. that surprised.. me.. !!  thanks man, I totally didn't know. But that's possibly because all of my "furry friends" are male and bi. XD
> Okey, but maybe the bi males are just more heard. I don't know, I always got the impression that most of them were Bi.



Well, I was aiming at "straight are a minority" XD

A lot are obviously bi from that poll nevertheless.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, I was aiming at "straight are a minority" XD
> 
> A lot are obviously bi from that poll nevertheless.



So we could safely conclude most guys in the fandom are either Straight or Bi. So that means the "traditional" gay is a minority. xD
No... 
We could conclude though, girls in general are a minority. xDD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> So we could safely conclude most guys in the fandom are either Straight or Bi. So that means the "traditional" gay is a minority. xD
> No...
> We could conclude though, girls in general are a minority. xDD



The Internet
Where Men are Men, Women are Men and Children are FBI Agents


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL. so true. xD
Thanks for making my day haha.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> LOL. so true. xD
> Thanks for making my day haha.



Glad to be of service XD

But yeah, girls are a rare specimen, especially interesting ones.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 24, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> I'd say i'm 100% furry. Ever sinse I was little I drew animals (only animals). I went around howling, barking, and even roaring like a lion (was able to scare lot of kids that way). When ever I would play house with kids I was always their pet. Once I got old enough to work with scissors and other craft supplies I made paper animal heads to wear. I learned about the fandom in 2005 from an anti-fur (my now ex). I told him about how much I loved animals (not in a sexual way) and he said "you aren't one of those furries are you?". I got curious then and looked up what a furry was. I wasn't surprised when the description (minus the steryotypes) was me all the way.
> I draw the art, write the stories, and would love to fursuit. I have made a partial on my own but hope to buy a full suit someday. I don't want to go to any conventions until I have a suit, because I feel I can be more open and hyper when people don't see "me". If I lived somewhere where I could have pets I would have as many as I could handle.
> 
> So yea...I'm full-fledged furry.



That's my girl! Good for you for not giving into people thinking that it would be weird to be full fledged furry and not hiding who you really are! Good job! Hopefully others will follow our example.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 24, 2009)

FoxxLegend said:


> That's my girl! Good for you for not giving into people thinking that it would be weird to be full fledged furry and not hiding who you really are! Good job! Hopefully others will follow our example.



Thanks hun. I'm tired of furs bashing other furs for being more into the fandom than they are, and I wanted them to know that there are more of our type.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 24, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> Thanks hun. I'm tired of furs bashing other furs for being more into the fandom than they are, and I wanted them to know that there are more of our type.



Well if they see these posts, they'll know that your not the only one! ;p


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 24, 2009)

FoxxLegend said:


> Well if they see these posts, they'll know that your not the only one! ;p



yup!


----------



## Attaman (Jan 24, 2009)

1.5, 2 if no decimals allowed.  I'm not really into the 'art' than any other 'art' posted online, I don't involve myself with events, I don't have any big connections, etc.

The main reason I'm here is because I have friends who are further into the fandom, and it becomes an inconvenience for them when I have to keep requesting alternate links or explanations to whatever they're talking about.


----------



## Slade (Jan 25, 2009)

As high as you can get for someone who's never been to a con or gone fursuiting (I want to do both, though.)
FYI, I'm who he's referring to. :3


----------



## Snack (Jan 25, 2009)

Me? Maybe 4 or 5.

I've tried to draw furry, but kinda suck at it. I'm better at drawing super skinny limbless naked people. and aliens. gotta love them aliens :3

I own a few stuffed animals.

Oi will eventually get myself a partial suit. _Eventually.


_P.S. - penis


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, but apart from the Furry fandom, I'm hugely into Steampunk. So if I were to be called a furry, I'd be a Steamfur, lololol. XD

For anyone who has no clue what Steampunk is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk


----------



## virus (Jan 25, 2009)

I used to be a 6, but now I'm a 1. Furries themselves keep pushing me farther and farther away with their innocence. I rather not get into details because I could get quite explicit about it.


----------



## virus (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Hmm, but apart from the Furry fandom, I'm hugely into Steampunk. So if I were to be called a furry, I'd be a Steamfur, lololol. XD
> 
> For anyone who has no clue what Steampunk is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk



Heh, I'm steampunk too. Well except not the whole entire punk thing. I'm more of a modern age steampunk. I like the brass goggles and the finely intricate gears. But steampunk revolves around steam, which is widely forgotten by the community who get more into more of a modern victorian thing.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

virus said:


> Heh, I'm steampunk too. Well except not the whole entire punk thing. I'm more of a modern age steampunk. I like the brass goggles and the finely intricate gears. But steampunk revolves around steam, which is widely forgotten by the community who get more into more of a modern victorian thing.



I totally agree! As we all know, Steampunk has nothing to do with "punk" (it was a joke), but the "steam", that's what it's all about. 
I love the steam.. tiny little fiddly gadgets and robust monsters driven by steam. it's awesome yeah.
The Victorian aspect about Steampunk is merely the sophisticated feeling it gives to Steampunk. Myself, I'm not English, so I'd rather see Steampunk in perspective with my own country. ;3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> So if I were to be called a furry, I'd be a Steamfur, lololol. XD



Somehow it made me think about steamboiled animals... 9.9


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Somehow it made me think about steamboiled animals... 9.9



Oh, alright x3
Still sounds cool to me though!

Also.. the clichÃ© Steampunk fan would be an airship pirate. 
I'd rather not be a Steamfur pirate, but a high class lady who can still kick you ass ;3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Oh, alright x3
> Still sounds cool to me though!
> 
> Also.. the clichÃ© Steampunk fan would be an airship pirate.
> I'd rather not be a Steamfur pirate, but a high class lady who can still kick you ass ;3



How about a high class pirate captain lady? 
Fictional pirates are awesome...














...unlike the dirty, smelly, scurvy ridden real pirates >.>


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> How about a high class pirate captain lady?
> Fictional pirates are awesome...
> ...unlike the dirty, smelly, scurvy ridden real pirates >.>



I used to like fictional pirates.. until Pirates of the Caribbean turned EVERYONE into a pirate fan.. it became a huge clichÃ© and not fun at all. So if a Steampunk world would be inhabited by only PIRATES. Who is there to create order in the chaos? The government, the judge for "right and wrong". It's kinda fun to be the opposite of a pirate, in a fictional world full of airship pirates. 
I'd be lawful neutral, definitely!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I used to like fictional pirates.. until Pirates of the Caribbean turned EVERYONE into a pirate fan.. it became a huge clichÃ© and not fun at all. So if a Steampunk world would be inhabited by only PIRATES. Who is there to create order in the chaos? The government, the judge for "right and wrong". It's kinda fun to be the opposite of a pirate, in a fictional world full of airship pirates.
> I'd be lawful neutral, definitely!



Oh, true, I guess. 
A high born navy captain lady would be awesome too


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Oh, true, I guess.
> A high born navy captain lady would be awesome too



Yeaah. xD navy ftw. 
However I would rather not be a captain, seeing that is pretty clichÃ© too. maybe the daughter of the captain would suit me better.  I'm not much of a leader.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Yeaah. xD navy ftw.
> However I would rather not be a captain, seeing that is pretty clichÃ© too. maybe the daughter of the captain would suit me better.  I'm not much of a leader.



Yeah, that not's so cliche and still awesome 
And would make somewhat more approachable.  Female captains are helluva intimidating, they have to be.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Female captains are helluva intimidating, they have to be.



Don't ask why their peg-lag has straps on it.

Edit: I just thought of a high-heeled peg leg.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, that not's so cliche and still awesome
> And would make somewhat more approachable.  Female captains are helluva intimidating, they have to be.



They're ruthless.. and dangerous.. and smelly. 

EEEEH. alright.
XD
Female captains are generally tomboys I think. xD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> They're ruthless.. and dangerous.. and smelly.



No fictional female captain is ever smelly. XD



Fiereci said:


> Female captains are generally tomboys I think. xD



Well, yeah, because tomboys are awesome XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, yeah, because tomboys are awesome XD



Hehehe. They are. I used to be one myself, a little too much to be good. so now I'm only a semi-tomboy. But rather in my interests than my appearance. 
I like huge machines and technical gadgets, and I'm a nerd with computers.

Whoop!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Hehehe. They are. I used to be one myself, a little too much to be good. so now I'm only a semi-tomboy. But rather in my interests than my appearance.
> I like huge machines and technical gadgets, and I'm a nerd with computers.
> 
> Whoop!



Do you hear the scrubbing on the walls and the ominious rustling that sounds like whispers?

You just attracted all the stalkers from the forums XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Do you hear the scrubbing on the walls and the ominious rustling that sounds like whispers?
> 
> You just attracted all the stalkers from the forums XD



..I did...? XD hahaaha.

*is scared*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> ..I did...? XD hahaaha.
> 
> *is scared*



Don't worry, they're mostly harmless, just perverted


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd say 9/10.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Don't worry, they're mostly harmless, just perverted



Great...great.. *shifty eyes*
But anyway, they're unlikely to find me anyway ;3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Great...great.. *shifty eyes*
> But anyway, they're unlikely to find me anyway ;3



heh, since you're in the netherlands, yes?



Need moar eurofags!


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> heh, since you're in the netherlands, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Need moar eurofags!



Heh, yes. XD
Netherlands was obvious though.
Anyways. MOAR Europe D:


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Heh, yes. XD
> Netherlands was obvious though.
> Anyways. MOAR Europe D:



We're still better off than the far east though XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> We're still better off than the far east though XD



I second that. x3
Seems like most of the furs live in America these days. Europe plays a big role too.. but America.. hmm.. I wonder why.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I second that. x3
> Seems like most of the furs live in America these days. Europe plays a big role too.. but America.. hmm.. I wonder why.



Because that's where most of the screwed up people are XD
Europe has standarts XD


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 25, 2009)

I rate myself around a 7. I would wear things like a collar and tail but i wouldnt go into the whole fursuit thing...


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Because that's where most of the screwed up people are XD
> Europe has standarts XD



Now now.. don't go into stereotypes! xDD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Now now.. don't go into stereotypes! xDD



Hehe, but seriously, at least here, most people would be too embarrased in front of themselves to be a furry.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Hehe, but seriously, at least here, most people would be too embarrased in front of themselves to be a furry.



true.... but I don't think most people would openly say they're furry. I think Americans would quicker tell than Europeans, maybe that makes the difference?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> true.... but I don't think most people would openly say they're furry. I think Americans would quicker tell than Europeans, maybe that makes the difference?



Maybe. I personally find it really ridiculous. IMO, it's not even halfway of enough important to suddenly go "I have to tell you something... I... I'm a furry..." to poeple. Who cares that I like anthros, really?
If there's something neat I can just show it to people, I don't have to add "and I'm fapping to things like this" too XD


----------



## Brazen.Wench (Jan 26, 2009)

6.5 If I have to say.  I like furry drawings (dirtier the better lol) and I have a strong physical interest in centaurs and minotaurs... but I don't convention or wear a fursuit.

Being "Furry" for me is more about the animalistic personality and sexual tendencies.  I have a pack mentality with friends, prefer partners that are VERY canine in personality and appearance, and my more intimate activities border on dangerously animalistic.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 26, 2009)

I dunno, 4.5/10

I like furry art/porn, I draw furry, I like the community, and I feel some sort of connection with animals. I think fursuits are pretty cool but I don't want one. In fact I don't own anything "furry" and my behavior is not "furry" at all. I have absolutely no desire to be an anthro/feral animal and feel I am 100% human (as is every furry whether they like it or not!) I like to think of myself as an anthro sometimes but I find imagining it difficult. I've only dreamed that I was a furry twice in my life.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Maybe. I personally find it really ridiculous. IMO, it's not even halfway of enough important to suddenly go "I have to tell you something... I... I'm a furry..." to poeple. Who cares that I like anthros, really?
> If there's something neat I can just show it to people, I don't have to add "and I'm fapping to things like this" too XD



Yeah you're right haha. XD
But when someone knows about the fandom, they might go "..are you one of them?" Draaaamallama.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 27, 2009)

Stay on topic, guys.  o_o  You know who you are.

Probably a 5/10 here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2009)

Me I guess its something more of just chatting with other furries and looking at art, maybe one day I'll try to draw but I'm far to busy to do something like that. I don't mess with furries IRL though I have found out the other day that one of my friends is definitally one lol
4/10


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 27, 2009)

Um, I'm about a 5/10. I just like drawing/browsing furry art and chatting with other furries. I may try a con later on in the future, but I'm still not sure about it.


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Jan 27, 2009)

3/5
I'm a fan of the characters and I draw/write and have even gone to a con, but I'm pretty much here for the artistic value.

...on the other hand, Furries are generally very cuddly and touchy-feely people.    I greatly enjoy that, actually.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2009)

ZarJaMar108 said:


> 3/5
> I'm a fan of the characters and I draw/write and have even gone to a con, but I'm pretty much here for the artistic value.
> 
> ...on the other hand, Furries are generally very cuddly and touchy-feely people.  I greatly enjoy that, actually.


 
lmao but I rather keep to myself and not be touched or glomped


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Yeah you're right haha. XD
> But when someone knows about the fandom, they might go "..are you one of them?" Draaaamallama.



IF someone would ask... Most people just don't care, unless YOU make it sound important XD
But I guess I would admit if sommeone asked, unless I'd knew they want to know only to slander me.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> IF someone would ask... Most people just don't care, unless YOU make it sound important XD
> But I guess I would admit if sommeone asked, unless I'd knew they want to know only to slander me.



Good point..
Luckily not many people in the Netherlands know about it.
Though in America... maybe it's generally more known there because it's been in the news a couple of times.

On a side note: We used to have a cleaning solution in the Netherlands called "yiff", and guess what, they changed their name for that exact reason.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Good point..
> Luckily not many people in the Netherlands know about it.
> Though in America... maybe it's generally more known there because it's been in the news a couple of times.
> 
> On a side note: We used to have a cleaning solution in the Netherlands called "yiff", and guess what, they changed their name for that exact reason.



I don't know if someone knows about furries here either. The few people who browse the internet as well could have, but I have no idea, and have no eason for asking either.

Also lol, seriously? XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I don't know if someone knows about furries here either. The few people who browse the internet as well could have, but I have no idea, and have no eason for asking either.
> 
> Also lol, seriously? XD



nup, no reason for asking. But I bet every person who knows about either "lulz" or "mudkips" or "Encyclopedia Dramatica", knows about furries, too.

Yep xD
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/10993971/CIF_Cream_Detergent_500ml.jpg
I can't seem to find the old name. Now it's called Cif, and in the corner there, I see "Jif". But I'm sure it was spelled yiff in Dutch (this is prolly the English(Chinese?) version). however, googling "yiff" won't get me much further. xD


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

On a scale from 1-10... I think 5.  I like to draw it, like to view it, attend cons, like furry friends, and want a suit.  I'm not so into it that I make it my whole entire life, however. D:


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> nup, no reason for asking. But I bet every person who knows about either "lulz" or "mudkips" or "Encyclopedia Dramatica", knows about furries, too.
> 
> Yep xD
> http://img.alibaba.com/photo/10993971/CIF_Cream_Detergent_500ml.jpg
> I can't seem to find the old name. Now it's called Cif, and in the corner there, I see "Jif". But I'm sure it was spelled yiff in Dutch (this is prolly the English(Chinese?) version). however, googling "yiff" won't get me much further. xD



Yeah, that's why I'm figuring there are people who might know.


And lol, I know of Cif, we have that here, didn't know it was named "Yiff" there XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm figuring there are people who might know.
> 
> 
> And lol, I know of Cif, we have that here, didn't know it was named "Yiff" there XD



Lot's of people who know probably.. but they are usually not the average person you meet irl. They're usually nerdy basement dwellers 

jup xDD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Lot's of people who know probably.. but they are usually not the average person you meet irl. They're usually nerdy basement dwellers
> 
> jup xDD



Heh, I wouldn't call them basement dwellers, they just brushed the surface XD
But still could have at least encountered some furry stuff.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Heh, I wouldn't call them basement dwellers, they just brushed the surface XD
> But still could have at least encountered some furry stuff.



jupjup.
Often those wom you don't expect it to know, know it. it's weird.
Luckily, they don't associate my work with furry....prolly doesn't look furry enough xD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> jupjup.
> Often those wom you don't expect it to know, know it. it's weird.
> Luckily, they don't associate my work with furry....prolly doesn't look furry enough xD



lol, true XD
And as I don't do any furry things outside of the internet, they don't have anything to wonder about.
They just know as much that I'm a no-life 9.9


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> lol, true XD
> And as I don't do any furry things outside of the internet, they don't have anything to wonder about.
> They just know as much that I'm a no-life 9.9



aww.. you're not a no-life.. I hope xD
but hey, I noticed you write stories.. so you still have a life


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> aww.. you're not a no-life.. I hope xD
> but hey, I noticed you write stories.. so you still have a life



awww, sorry to riun your hopes, I sadly am 9.9
At least when I return home, which is too much to be good. ;/

And I did, can't motivate myself to continue though...


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> awww, sorry to riun your hopes, I sadly am 9.9
> At least when I return home, which is too much to be good. ;/
> 
> And I did, can't motivate myself to continue though...



Still.. you don't need to be overly active to have a life, right? 
I kinda live in my computer world too, anyway. xDD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Still.. you don't need to be overly active to have a life, right?
> I kinda live in my computer world too, anyway. xDD



heh, many of the active posters here seem to assimilated by the internet.

And I guess that would be true, if you do anything. But I won't psychoanalise myself here XD


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 27, 2009)

6-6.5
I draw anthro art and some of my friends are furries. I'm not that deep into the fandom though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2009)

ZarJaMar108 said:


> Furries are generally very cuddly and touchy-feely people.  I greatly enjoy that, actually.


 


ZarJaMar108 said:


> generally very cuddly and touchy-feely people.


 


ZarJaMar108 said:


> I greatly enjoy that, actually


 
I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> heh, many of the active posters here seem to assimilated by the internet.
> 
> And I guess that would be true, if you do anything. But I won't psychoanalise myself here XD



great, then x3


----------



## alaskawolf (Jan 28, 2009)

about  a 4 here myself


----------



## Nevada~ (Jan 28, 2009)

I admit I'm a furry when asked, but it's not obvious unless you're looking at my own art, or my pictures saved on my computer.
I'm about, iunno, a five or six out of ten?
Always had in interest in it, not enough of an out-there local fandom in order for a con to be held, so my 'participation' is more or less internet-based.

I swear I'm going to murder my best friend's boyfriend if he carries on with his "OMFG YIFF IN HELL FURFAG!!1" bullshit any longer though. He's the only person that has carried on about it, and it's only because he's a /b/tard. :/


----------



## Journey (Jan 28, 2009)

I love to draw anthros and read stories, I also love to make costums and if I ever got the chance I'd go to con but I'm just not sure how you put a number to that


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

That's weird, I don't look at it as how much I'm "into the fandom," instead I just act like myself. A lot of my interests and hobbies are furry things, so I definitely am into the fandom I guess. I just happen so like animals, crafts, sewing, costumes, and goofing around acting like a dog. Would you consider me a lifestyler? Because every one of these furry aspects (Love for animals, art, sewing, acting animal-ish) are heavily ingrained into my personality and life, and I probably couldn't survive if my hands were chopped off and I couldn't make animal/anthro art anymore, or dogs suddenly disappeared from the face of the Earth or something. I don't believe I have the soul of a dog or anything, and though I wear ears and tails all the time (And might make myself a fursuit someday) I don't like... think I'm an anthro or somthing =/ If the technology were available to change me into an anthro surgically or something and someone was offering it to me, I'd basically say "Screw you!" And take off XD Though something not so detrimental to my physical appearance like a tail wouldn't be so bad... =3

**Shrugs** How into the fandom _AM_ I?


----------



## Pacific Island (Jan 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> That's weird, I don't look at it as how much I'm "into the fandom," instead I just act like myself. A lot of my interests and hobbies are furry things, so I definitely am into the fandom I guess. I just happen so like animals, crafts, sewing, costumes, and goofing around acting like a dog. Would you consider me a lifestyler? Because every one of these furry aspects (Love for animals, art, sewing, acting animal-ish) are heavily ingrained into my personality and life, and I probably couldn't survive if my hands were chopped off and I couldn't make animal/anthro art anymore, or dogs suddenly disappeared from the face of the Earth or something. I don't believe I have the soul of a dog or anything, and though I wear ears and tails all the time (And might make myself a fursuit someday) I don't like... think I'm an anthro or somthing =/ If the technology were available to change me into an anthro surgically or something and someone was offering it to me, I'd basically say "Screw you!" And take off XD Though something not so detrimental to my physical appearance like a tail wouldn't be so bad... =3
> 
> **Shrugs** How into the fandom _AM_ I?



Based on a specific key phrases from that paragraph, I would give an 8 as you approach lifestyler status.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

Pacific Island said:


> Based on a specific key phrases from that paragraph, I would give an 8 as you approach lifestyler status.



So I'm pretty up there, huh? X3

I guess it was my lack of an animal soul and lack of desire to be surgically transformed into an anthro that kept me away from a 10, huh? XD


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd say a range between 4 to 5. I don't fursuit (nor do I want to), I do draw and write (both human and anthropomorphic), I don't plan on going to a con anytime soon, and I am a fan of anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Pacific Island (Jan 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> So I'm pretty up there, huh? X3
> 
> I guess it was my lack of an animal soul and lack of desire to be surgically transformed into an anthro that kept me away from a 10, huh? XD



Don't deny it. You would want to get transformed into an anthro. You just know that the cons of the action will vastly outweigh the pros, which is good.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

Pacific Island said:


> Don't deny it. You would want to get transformed into an anthro. You just know that the cons of the action will vastly outweigh the pros, which is good.



But but.. I like my human form! But a tail and ears would be sorta nice ;.;

Shuddup! X3


----------



## Pacific Island (Jan 28, 2009)

If I were to rate myself. I would be a 1-3.

I'm strictly here for the art (clean/yiff).

I do not own fursuits/ plushies/ animals/ collars/ whatever else any regular furry possess.

Nor do I do any "furry" actions, such as making animal sounds, going to furcons/furmeets, involving my like for furry art in real life, etc.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess im a 7.5/10 thats good I just dont fursuit or tell people in RL (at least not in this town)


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 29, 2009)

6.1 i think.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 29, 2009)

3/10, unless you talking about furfag - then it's 90,010/10 = 9001/1 = OVER 9000!


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

I would say about 7.
Its kind of a hobby, but not really a life style. I don't know how it got into me, but I feel like its always been there.
In fact, I've always been interested in wolves, though I'll probably never see one in real life (I refuse to see them in captivity). 
I would love wearing a collar out, but there only so much I can do at this age. (I'm 13.)
Its hard not talking to somebody about it in real life, but I give my parents subtle hints. (My stories, desktop wallpaper.)
So yeah I would be deeper into the fandom, But I can't do much as of now.


----------



## Uro (Jan 30, 2009)

Probably an 8 or so. I've been to two cons now and plan on attending a lot more. Also getting my suit completed sometime in july.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Jan 31, 2009)

I really don't know but I like the art, I think is it mega CUTE and HOT sometimes. I like to draw it but I am not good at it, I have I tail and i have to make myself some ears, they are not hard to make seance I am a bear ^_^.
i don't make Sounds like a bear but I do act like one sometimes lol


----------



## Rakidex (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm just a newbie.
I don't want my parents to find out i'm a furry,But i'm really into it.
I would give  an 8.5/10,My mind is established on it and i want it to be my lifestyle,but i don't know anybody in israel who can help or be with me.
I can't draw,i can't really make stories nor poems,i do not own any fursuits(But i would get one for sure someday)I just own two brittish cats.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Jan 31, 2009)

Rakidex said:


> I'm just a newbie.
> .



I am 2 but I love it all some of my friends know I am a Furry ^_^. i love that I am a Bear Furry ^_^ and what you were saying about "not knowing how to write a story" they don' have to be good for other people but to you. i love writing Furries stories. one of my furry friends loVe the things i write ^_^


----------



## Voxxa (Jan 31, 2009)

8, though i don't have a suit


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm with the TC on this one, I like the art and RP'ing can be fun but its not something that leaves the house.


----------



## Foxxy Brown (Feb 3, 2009)

Probs a 3 or 4 i like the art and i have been in my schools polar bear mascot outfit a few times didn't really like it thought.


----------



## sashadistan (Feb 3, 2009)

Wants fursuit...


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 3, 2009)

4 or 5 out of ten.

I draw wolf anthros (No yiff, lol)

My personality can be a lot like a wolf's sometimes.

I kinda have a fursona, Lol

I want to wear a collar, but I dont got one =(

I hang around these forums a lot

I am a member of a furry gaming group.

(Fur Affinity Gamers), btw


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 3, 2009)

Hm... I haven't really actively done much in the community so far, but I like anthro characters and sometimes draw Furry pictures myself (no Yiff though), I wrote some Fantasy stuff involving half-animal races, I have a whole lot of plushies and a Fursona (sort of), I sometimes wear a tail (in private) and I'm planning on getting a Fursuit (a real one, I have a cheap costume, but that doesn't count ) and attending a few cons some time. Don't really know how to express that in a number, though. I don't really think it should be that high (yet), since I only recently started to actually try to get involved with the community somewhat.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

I think i would be 4 or 5 T_T...i love to draw and write stories that have furries in it =P...but the fursuiting...well...in this side of the country its very hard...no...almost imposible to see somebody wearing it T_t...thought i would like to =P...and also...i had been a furry but i never noticed till one of my friends told me about it ...i had been a furry for almost 6 years without noticing it XD...funny uh? =P


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm here becuase I like the art,
But I don't like the yiff, In fact I hate all porn of any type, 

so I'd say about a 2/10


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 3, 2009)

edit: 

I am a liar.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 3, 2009)

i'd say about an 7.5 I wear a collar, i wear a tail and ears (on stage even sometimes :3) but i dont have a fursuit nor do i want one (they look way to fake) And i love the art (not cause teh pr0n) but because alot of really good artists are furry artists


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 3, 2009)

I am 100%  into it I practically am the fandom! And I am proud of it! I'm already in the long legal process of changing my last name to Fox.  I also own two huskies, a Siberian (Buster) and a Tamaskan (Indiana) and a Fennec Fox (Foxy) I am god when it comes to furries xD


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd say 6 for me. I don't really show it, but I draw anthros, would love to own a fursuit, I love my dog, and I have a fursona. I keep my furryness a secret in real life though.


----------



## Snack (Feb 3, 2009)

Smexi Foxness said:


> I am 100%  into it I practically am the fandom! And I am proud of it! I'm already in the long legal process of changing my last name to Fox.  I also own two huskies, a Siberian (Buster) and a Tamaskan (Indiana) and a Fennec Fox (Foxy) I am god when it comes to furries xD




*bows down*


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 3, 2009)

probably a 8 I cant draw but i spend almost all my internets time on forums and firaffinity and looking up anything furry or furry related. I also am getting a collar soon =D


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 5, 2009)

I must be atleast 8. I don't go fursuit, but I really want to go to anthrocon or stuff like that.


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 5, 2009)

5/10?

I love fursuits, sculptures, accessories very much, but I am not very big on 2D drawing art, conventions.

I prefer art things with extra dimension, or more tactile than only visual.

And I like animals very much


----------

